# Miller Lite Kayak Tournament August 18



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I know it's on short notice, but I finally have everything together for the Miller Lite Kayak Tournament to be held August 18, 2012. I've been working on it for sometime, but was held up by a couple things. I now have a long term commitment from Miller Lite so we will make the best of it this year and have an entire year to get ready for next years tournament. YOU WILL LOVE THE TROPHIES! We will have entry forms available on Monday at Hot Spots Bait & Tackle...

All the info can be found on the website www.kayakpensacolabeach.com


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good, Im in.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris Phillips said:


> I know it's on short notice, but I finally have everything together for the Miller Lite Kayak Tournament to be held August 18, 2012.


I stuck this thread to the top for you buddy...Hopefully that will help a little...


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll round up the boys this is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm in. Lets do this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone know if the Captains/Anglers Meeting is mandatory?
If the meeting isn't required, I'll be there! So beware


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Just get with me before the meeting and you will not need to attend!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Phillips said:


> Just get with me before the meeting and you will not need to attend!


Sounds great. Thank you.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Team Shipfaced will make an appearance.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris - how's the Red Snapper Photo gonna work? Length? Total? 

Good on ya... :thumbup: Looking forward to it.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Ginzu said:


> Team Shipfaced will make an appearance.


Team Ship Faced will do more than make an appearance


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you put the entry form online so we can mail it in to you or at least have it filled out before we show up at the Captain's meeting?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Stressless said:


> Chris - how's the Red Snapper Photo gonna work? Length? Total?
> 
> Good on ya... :thumbup: Looking forward to it.



It'll be based on length


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Foulhook said:


> Can you put the entry form online so we can mail it in to you or at least have it filled out before we show up at the Captain's meeting?


We can probably get those up by the end of today.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/events/417385514965186/


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Team Dizzy Lizzy will be there!


----------



## CanuckYaker (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks good Chris. Will spread the word.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

how much?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

pompanopete said:


> how much?



$50


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

I will be there aswell.:thumbup:


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

How are the womans prizes going to go? Will I win a special pink kayak or just all the trophies? ;-)
Manda


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish i had someone to fish it with but no body wants to get beat by a 16 year old :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Jeff912, Bring it. I've had my butt kicked by younger and better than you. ;0)


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like it's gonna be a wet one fellas.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

The fish are already wet!! Lol!


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

From reading the rules, I think we can launch from anywhere as long as we dont start fishing before 6. Is that right? 

If so, is anyone launching in Navarre?


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

O it s on now gonna be there with my pops.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

sweetyak said:


> From reading the rules, I think we can launch from anywhere as long as we dont start fishing before 6. Is that right?
> 
> If so, is anyone launching in Navarre?


Yup. I'll be at Navarre Beach around 530.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm ready for this tournament but I hope the weathers good I had to take off work.


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Yup. I'll be at Navarre Beach around 530.


 
Nice see you out there, I will be in a dune colored pro angler.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_24448.shtml
on the news today


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

sweetyak said:


> Nice see you out there, I will be in a dune colored pro angler.


See you there. I'll be with the Olive Outback. I'll help you carry your beast down to the water, if you want.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Any plans on when this tourny will be this year? I know it's still way out, but I'm curious.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Bump... Yea, wondering if/when it'll happen this year. Anyone hear yet?

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

September 14th


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know! I just requested off from work.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> September 14th


Man I hope that date is correct!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Sept 14th is indeed the date this year. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Just read the rules from last year. A polygraph? Really? I've never heard of that. What were the prizes like last year? I'll probably fish this touring too. Might be a good one to fish before the "Big Lagoondogle" tourny! Hint hint in October.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ardiemus said:


> Just read the rules from last year. A polygraph? Really? I've never heard of that. What were the prizes like last year? I'll probably fish this touring too. Might be a good one to fish before the "Big Lagoondogle" tourny! Hint hint in October.


I think its a great idea and should be allowable in every tourney! Its way too easy to cheat even though right now its not a huge tourney some people have no morales on things like this.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Man I hope that date is correct!


NO! Caddy Yakker has the big smoker kings on lock that time of the year, lets do it in August or so!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm with you on this one JD! Caddy Yakker put me to shame last October in the Destin Rodeo with some stud Kings...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

What? That was beginners luck! I was just happy cuz I can fish another tourney on the same day!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

We went back and forth a few times on the leaderboard. Biggest one I managed was 26.6. Your Rodeo and King of the Bay results betray your claim of beginners luck. Ha, you've got skills for sure...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

All I know is I found a chum churn for my PA so its on! May not sound like much but free chum all day!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh yeah! Bring it on!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Ardiemus said:


> Just read the rules from last year. A polygraph? Really? I've never heard of that. What were the prizes like last year? I'll probably fish this touring too. Might be a good one to fish before the "Big Lagoondogle" tourny! Hint hint in October.


If it becomes a criminal action that might not be admissible as evidence.

......calm down guys - just joking.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

The polygraph is only used in a protest if someone is accusing another angler of cheating. Don't cheat and you don't have to worry about it!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> The polygraph is only used in a protest if someone is accusing another angler of cheating. Don't cheat and you don't have to worry about it!


Yeah in most tournies. Last year Chris said one winner chosen at random would have to take one. I don't know if it was just said to prevent cheating or if someone actually did take the test. I could care less either way.


----------

